# HDD shows in Safely Remove Hardware



## Tintai (May 17, 2013)

Hey

Today I installed my new mobo - Maximus V Gene.
I installed Win 7 and on tray appeared icon "Safely Remove Hardware" and my second disk (HDD).

In the Control Panel > Devices and Printers > there is a position "WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 ATA Device". Why?

My disks always work on AHCI.
On the BIOS I have "Hot plugging" is disable but I don't see my HDD. There is only SSD and DVD.

~Tintai


----------



## cadaveca (May 17, 2013)

Change chipset driver. It's a function of the driver in use, as far as I understand it.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 17, 2013)

usually sata ports can be set in groups. try attaching your HDD to a SATA port that is in IDE mode.

also dont use DVD drives on AHCI mode, they tend to make the controller go apeshit crazy.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2013)

What SATA ports do you have everything plugged into?  Is the HDD plugged into one of the bottom red SATA connectors next to the POST Code LED display by any chance??


----------



## AsRock (May 17, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> What SATA ports do you have everything plugged into?  Is the HDD plugged into one of the bottom red SATA connectors next to the POST Code LED display by any chance??



I think ya on to some thing there as i get it to on that 2nd port, maybe he should try the top one ?..


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2013)

If he plugs the HDD into one of the black SATA ports I bet the icon will go away and the HDD will show in the BIOS.


----------



## Tintai (May 17, 2013)

I plugged my HDD to red SATA. I try switch to IDE later.


----------



## Tintai (May 17, 2013)

I didn't see IDE option for HDD in BIOS. I changed chipset driver and nothing is change.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 17, 2013)

just like my WDC Green drives on my Asus Maximus V Extreme they r also at "Safety to remove hardware and eject media"

but as Dave says, maybe it's the driver u and i use i dunno, i don't even remember where i got my driver from if i use the latest or the driver from the driver dvd ^^;


----------



## Tintai (May 17, 2013)

I use driver for DVD and now I downloaded new from asus.com.
I found this: http://www.overclock.net/t/974023/fix-ahci-sata-drives-showing-in-safely-remove-hardware
But there must be other solution.

@edit: Doesn't work.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2013)

Tintai said:


> I plugged my HDD to red SATA. I try switch to IDE later.



Plug the HDD into one of the the black SATA connectors.


----------



## Tintai (May 17, 2013)

Damn... I think is this SATA connections is wrong.





I must reconnect all SATA devices.

When I reinstall Windows(without formatting disk D), problem disappear?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2013)

Plus the HDD into the open black SATA port and the problem will be fixed.


----------



## adulaamin (May 18, 2013)

It's just like what newtekie1 mentioned. Plug it on the Black SATA ports instead. It also happens to me when I use the ports that are connected to the ASMedia SATA Controller which are the two bottom red SATA ports. I've also had some issues whenever I try to connect 5 or 6 drives (populate all the SATA ports on the board). Some of the HDDs don't show up on the BIOS or in Windows. I have to unplug/plug the HDDs and restart the PC until all of them show up. I don't know if it has something to do with the BIOS but I've tried all since 1204 and it still happens. I'm currently on 1604.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 18, 2013)

If it shows in BIOS and Control panel, but NOT under "My computer", the drive not MAY not be set to "online", or MAY not have a Letter assigned to it. Sometimes it's the simple stuff, Try right clicking on "computer" in start menu, selecting "manage", then "storage" , then find the disk in the bottom menu, and set to "online" , and select a Letter.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

i knew asus doesnt make good boards anymore. i didn't know they were this bad.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i knew asus doesnt make good boards anymore. i didn't know they were this bad.



I guess ASRock don't either as on the 3rd party controller on that you cannot turn that option off..  How ever it does no harm as the OS will not let you remove the primary drive anyways and as for speed difference there is none.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i knew asus doesnt make good boards anymore. i didn't know they were this bad.



So omitting one option that lets you turn off hot-swapping on the secondary SATA controller makes the board bad? Seriously?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

if it were a budget board, it wouldnt matter. but its not a budget board!
and they should have ironed out things like this already. pretty sure a BIOS update would fix it.


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

This problem is quite common actually. There might be a Windows Update as well for this. Try a search on the Microsoft Technet forums. I am eliminating driver issues since you said you tried it already. Also, being in AHCI mode, Hot plug is supported natively. I suggest you try one thing. Just turn on hot plug support and check the result and do update the BIOS.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> if it were a budget board, it wouldnt matter. but its not a budget board!
> and they should have ironed out things like this already. pretty sure a BIOS update would fix it.



Assuming the ASMedia controller even support the option to turn off hot swapping to individual ports.  If the controller doesn't support that then there is no way to even implement the option in the BIOS to disable hot-swapping, which might very well be why it isn't there.

Honestly, I actually see no problem with forcing hot-swapping on for the secondary controller.  The Remove Hardware option that pops up in Windows isn't a problem, it is actually a feature.  SATA by design is supposed to be hot swappable, disabling that just to get an icon in your system tray to go away doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## itsakjt (May 18, 2013)

^Exactly. SATA in AHCI mode which is the real SATA mode natively supports hot swapping.


----------



## Tintai (May 18, 2013)

Ok, I reconnected all cables and problem disappear 
Something was must be wrong connected.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 18, 2013)

i think you connected the second drive after boot, which made the bios think its hot swappable. lol.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 19, 2013)

Tintai said:


> Ok, I reconnected all cables and problem disappear
> Something was must be wrong connected.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.



so ino what will do on my next reboot, thx ^^


----------



## Tintai (May 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i think you connected the second drive after boot, which made the bios think its hot swappable. lol.


I don't know but maybe. When I start computer, screen showed me something info about my HDD.


----------

